# Starting a new Property Preservation LLC Company, Many Questions:



## Guest

1.When you first take on a company to receive work orders from (Not subcontracting, but rather straight from the major companies) How big of a service area do they expect you to service? 100 miles more or less? The entire state you live in? 

2.My understanding is that checks are 3 months out, is this correct? 

3.Would it be smart to start off, just receiving work orders from 1 company? Would it be alot of work orders or a little? 

If just a little amount of work, would it then be smart to take on more then 1 company to start out?

4. Im trying to start with just myself, no subcontractors. Is it a must to start off with sub-cons, or is it realistic to start off with 1 companies amount of work orders and only me taking care of them?

I appreciate all of you guys on contractor talk. All your information is extremely helpful to me and I appreciate your answers to these questions.


----------



## Guest

*Starting a Company!*

First off read the 'Newbie' thread there is a great wealth of information to read there. 

This is not the easiest business to get into, even though it may seem like it. And as far as how many companies-know what you can handle. 
One company may give you 20-30 orders a week with a 72 hour turnaround , or they may give you 5 a week, depending on the need in your area. 
Where are you located?
Some companies have a vendor network of as many as 200 contractors and are still taking more for backups or if one goes sour. Make sure you know what kind of volume you are getting before registering with a bunch of companies, as you may get more work than you can handle. 
Another key point is to READ YOUR CONTRACTS before signing them. A lot of contracts contain non-compete's in them and you can lose all work from them or get sued if you contact a national or bank they work for, even if they are not giving you active work.
Lastly, since you are trying to start alone, be prepared to work your a** off and pay out of pocket. Companies can pay anywhere from 30-90 days out, and you will have to be able to stay in business and keep on trucking until they start to pay, so starting off you may want to limit your applications until you start having money coming in. Also do your research before signing up, they may not pay at all!


----------



## Guest

Im in Washington state. I have been doing sub-con work for over 3 years now for many companies. I understand some of the buisness from the work perspective, I have all the equipment necessary for the job, and from doing sub-con work I definatly know about working my a** off. My best is 20 WO's a day, doing that back to back for 2 months straight with no days off. If it gets harder then that, I would probably have to have a sub-con. 

What companies would you reccomend to start off with? I know in my state alot of companies are getting tons of work from LPS. Are they a good company? 

P.S Thank you Prism!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Im in Washington state. I have been doing sub-con work for over 3 years now for many companies. I understand some of the buisness from the work perspective, I have all the equipment necessary for the job, and from doing sub-con work I definatly know about working my a** off. My best is 20 WO's a day, doing that back to back for 2 months straight with no days off. If it gets harder then that, I would probably have to have a sub-con. 

What companies would you reccomend to start off with? I know in my state alot of companies are getting tons of work from LPS. Are they a good company?

P.S Thank you Prism!


----------



## Guest

No problem, glad to help. I have completed a lot of LPS orders through third party vendors and they are ok to work for , but their pricing isnt the best. So make sure if you work for them you know how much you will be making ahead of time, before you sign anything.


----------



## Guest

What companys would you suggest to start taking work orders from in washington state? 

What companies can I recieve work orders from, where I will know for a fact that I will be the second party/contactor? Or is that unheard of? Or is all the work through these companies mainly 3rd party?


----------



## Guest

1.How big of a service area do they expect you to service? 100 miles more or less? The entire state you live in? 

It depends on the client. The bigger clients want a bigger area such as 75% of a state. These clients are Corelogic, Safeguard, MCS etc.

2nd tier clients, you have to play harder with. They want you to cover more but offer less volume. If you can land one good big client, then it makes other decisions easier.

2.My understanding is that checks are 3 months out, is this correct? 

No. Most national companies pay less than 30 days now. Still, a big cash cushion is recommended. I would start with 10k in bank if you get a national.

3.Would it be smart to start off, just receiving work orders from 1 company? Would it be alot of work orders or a little? 

I wouldnt turn down anything you think you will make a good profit on, potental profit on and is collectible.

4. Im trying to start with just myself, no subcontractors. Is it a must to start off with sub-cons, or is it realistic to start off with 1 companies amount of work orders and only me taking care of them?

You need 1 sub to be your backup. They wont last if you dont throw them some money. But no matter what, your business cant be based on just you because life happens. Get a sub, make sure he collects $700 per week, and you do the rest. Grow your business.

Second, hire someone for your office work instead of you, unless this is your strong point. Then hire 2 subs, no office.


----------



## Guest

locsaint said:


> What companys would you suggest to start taking work orders from in washington state?
> 
> What companies can I recieve work orders from, where I will know for a fact that I will be the second party/contactor? Or is that unheard of? Or is all the work through these companies mainly 3rd party?


I cant speak about LPS firsthand. They have an iffy reputation, some very good, some very bad. Similiar to Safeguard.

All clients require and excellent vendor manager relationship. If you poison this, you might as well quit. You want to meet this person and establish a rapport.

Join NAMFS. If they are a member, they are a prospective customer. Goto their conference. This is a must. Put a note to yourself to join, and goto the conference. They dont offer much else but that single weekend to network.


----------



## Guest

Can you guys reccomend a company that will be good for my current situation, which is:

I am starting off just by myself and will only be able to cover a 100 mile radius. This will be my first time taking work orders as my own company instead of being a sub-con getting work, Im used to completing a good volume of wo's: 20 grass cuts a day or in winter months 10 Wints, Initial secures/other work orders a day. So a company that will send me a good volume of work, but not overwhelming on my own.

Foothills, thank you soo much for your replys and time. I appreciate you very much!


----------



## Guest

This is the best advice your going to get, DONT DO IT! Start a local painting, trash hauling, yard mowing service and market yourself in your home town.


----------



## Guest

I appreciate it, but Ive been doing that since I was 12 years old.


----------



## Guest

Im trying to look for some sort of resource that shows you all the terms used in property preservation, and there meanings. Do you know of any links or places where you can find a list of the terms and there meanings and then maybe a list of the different types of loans and meanings and specific banks pros and cons? Anything like that out there?


----------



## Guest

I am not really sure where to point you...it is pretty much a learn from experience job. 
After working for a while you will get an idea of what everything means and what each client likes or dislikes.
Besides CT which provides a lot of information and do's and dont's.
You may want to check out NAMFS and CubicYard.US they both have a lot of information if you are a member. 
Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## RichR

locsaint said:


> Im trying to look for some sort of resource that shows you all the terms used in property preservation, and there meanings. Do you know of any links or places where you can find a list of the terms and there meanings and then maybe a list of the different types of loans and meanings and specific banks pros and cons? Anything like that out there?


http://badassetblog.blogspot.com/p/starting-tools.html

http://www.propertypreservationacademy.com/property_preservation_academy_home?d=1326366142387


----------



## Guest

RichR said:


> http://badassetblog.blogspot.com/p/starting-tools.html
> 
> http://www.propertypreservationacademy.com/property_preservation_academy_home?d=1326366142387


It's hard to take these "blog experts" serious when the first thing I see on the page is they recommend using a 6 gallon pancake compressor to do winterizations 
That thing has 2.6 cfm:laughing:
NOT enough to blow lines correctly!


----------



## BPWY

ohiohomedoctor said:


> This is the best advice your going to get, DONT DO IT! Start a local painting, trash hauling, yard mowing service and market yourself in your home town.





locsaint said:


> I appreciate it, but Ive been doing that since I was 12 years old.







And you think P&P is better than working for local customers?


NOT in my area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> And you think P&P is better than working for local customers?
> 
> NOT in my area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not in any area.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Not in any area.


Not for nationals but for brokers i'll take it any day over a picky homeowner..........................


----------



## Gypsos

I hate working for homeowners. 

They whine, they complain and they want everything for nothing. They do not pick up the crap out of their yards. They argue over price and want to tell you what the job is worth. 

"I am not paying for two days rental on that equipment because you only used it for one day and I called the rental place and found out how much it rents for so I am not paying it." The rental store was closed on weekends so it had to be rented on Friday for weekend work and you actually used it on Sunday.

"I do not like how the shrubs were trimmed last time so I want a refund." There is only one freaking way to trim the shrubs. 

"All the plants died. I want my money back and new ones becuase I am sure it is your fault." It was explained (verbally and in writing) that it would be best to plant tropical plants after the last cold snap so they would have the spring and summer to grow roots. 

With P&P I know exactly how much I am going to make everytime I drop the tail gate on the lawn trailer or carry new air freshenrs into a house and I do not have to deal with homeowners, except for the occasional neighber asking what I am doing.


----------



## BPWY

Gypsos said:


> I hate working for homeowners.
> 
> They whine, they complain and they want everything for nothing. They do not pick up the crap out of their yards. They argue over price and want to tell you what the job is worth.
> 
> "I am not paying for two days rental on that equipment because you only used it for one day and I called the rental place and found out how much it rents for so I am not paying it." The rental store was closed on weekends so it had to be rented on Friday for weekend work and you actually used it on Sunday.
> 
> "I do not like how the shrubs were trimmed last time so I want a refund." There is only one freaking way to trim the shrubs.
> 
> "All the plants died. I want my money back and new ones becuase I am sure it is your fault." It was explained (verbally and in writing) that it would be best to plant tropical plants after the last cold snap so they would have the spring and summer to grow roots.
> 
> With P&P I know exactly how much I am going to make everytime I drop the tail gate on the lawn trailer or carry new air freshenrs into a house and I do not have to deal with homeowners, except for the occasional neighber asking what I am doing.









WOW, you sure have a different kind of client than I do.
Mine love to see me come to their property because it looks so good when I leave. 
I get A LOT of kudos for the work I do. 
I love the ego stroking.





> With P&P I know exactly how much I am going to make everytime


Actually you don't thanks to charge backs and straight up non payment types.


----------



## BPWY

When I get back to the office I'll post a couple pics of where the H/O give me thanks every time they talk to me or the crew.


----------



## thanohano44

locsaint said:


> 1.When you first take on a company to receive work orders from (Not subcontracting, but rather straight from the major companies) How big of a service area do they expect you to service? 100 miles more or less? The entire state you live in?
> 
> 2.My understanding is that checks are 3 months out, is this correct?
> 
> 3.Would it be smart to start off, just receiving work orders from 1 company? Would it be alot of work orders or a little?
> 
> If just a little amount of work, would it then be smart to take on more then 1 company to start out?
> 
> 4. Im trying to start with just myself, no subcontractors. Is it a must to start off with sub-cons, or is it realistic to start off with 1 companies amount of work orders and only me taking care of them?
> 
> I appreciate all of you guys on contractor talk. All your information is extremely helpful to me and I appreciate your answers to these questions.


This is the first thing you will need to secure overhead garage doors. All the FNG's in our area use it.


----------



## Guest

Because a padlock is so expensive?


----------



## Guest

cause they cant find time to order locks?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> This is the first thing you will need to secure overhead garage doors. All the FNG's in our area use it.


Don't laugh. Too many companies are too darned cheap to pay $20 for a padlock. We've had to do stuff like this, too. We have to secure it somehow. If we don't, WE are the ones who are liable.

Linda


----------



## Gypsos

At Big Lots those funnels cost about half what a padlock costs.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Actually you don't thanks to charge backs and straight up non payment types.


BPWY, I have been reading all of your post and it seems like you did all of your PP work with nationals or regionals.

When I first started, I too worked for Safeguard and Cyprexx but quickly transitioned into doing work for brokers and eventually the banks directly.

If your only experience has been working for middlemen then you really can't appreciate this business for what it is, a VERY PROFITABLE ONE!

I have said this over and over, the banks OVERPAY for work. I couldn't charge homeowners what I charge the banks!

However, when you are working for 1, 2 and sometimes even 3 middlemen then you can't possibly make any money.

Like mtmtnman, when I bid on a job and get it, I know exactly how much I will be paid and I know exactly when I will be getting paid. Charge backs and non-payment only exist with middleman!

I know you say you will be out of the industry this April and I am happy for you that you are getting work elsewhere and will no longer be taken advantage of by the middlemen.


----------



## Guest

i carry muffler strap wrap through the track hole then put my padlock on sted of just locking to the track,,i always carry extra padlocks learned that quick these old farms have 2 or 3 barns and 5 or 6 outbuildings and thats alot of padlocks lol


----------



## BPWY

BigDaddyPin said:


> BPWY, I have been reading all of your post and it seems like you did all of your PP work with nationals or regionals.
> 
> When I first started, I too worked for Safeguard and Cyprexx but quickly transitioned into doing work for brokers and eventually the banks directly.
> 
> If your only experience has been working for middlemen then you really can't appreciate this business for what it is, a VERY PROFITABLE ONE!
> 
> I have said this over and over, the banks OVERPAY for work. I couldn't charge homeowners what I charge the banks!
> 
> However, when you are working for 1, 2 and sometimes even 3 middlemen then you can't possibly make any money.
> 
> Like mtmtnman, when I bid on a job and get it, I know exactly how much I will be paid and I know exactly when I will be getting paid. Charge backs and non-payment only exist with middleman!
> 
> I know you say you will be out of the industry this April and I am happy for you that you are getting work elsewhere and will no longer be taken advantage of by the middlemen.









I've tried to get the brokers. Tried a lot, either they say it all goes thru the nats or they are good with their current service providers.

I hope nobody feels sorry for me going to work for commercial property owners and grateful home owners. lol


Heres the pics I promised earlier. 
This is one example of the types of residential I maintain. These folks like most all my other clients are very grateful for the services I provide. Its not like was mentioned how it is in FL.
The first one is a friend's place. He gets a good price and is grateful. 

The 2nd two are a customer's. These are used in my brochure and on my website. They are very appreciative of our work.

For more pics..... www.brickmanpropertyservices.com
All the photos on my site are actual work we've done, every one of them taken by either me or my wife.


----------



## BPWY

wildnwonderful said:


> i carry muffler strap wrap through the track hole then put my padlock on sted of just locking to the track,,i always carry extra padlocks learned that quick these old farms have 2 or 3 barns and 5 or 6 outbuildings and thats alot of padlocks lol







You can make some good coin on a situation like that.


I had one in 09. Secured it with 5 knoblocks on the house and probably 6 padlocks on out buildings.
6 weeks later get ANOTHER full secure w/o. :laughing:
I reused every piece of previous hardware.


----------



## Guest

yea specially when every couple months another national sends you to resure with diffrent codes lol ya get your locks back and get paid to boot....these farm houses usually have at least 3 doors im never complainin


----------



## CSREO

Forget dealing with the nationals. Go after the brokers. I have never dealt with the nationals, only brokers. We get paid very well on our properties, and I have never had a client not pay (as of yet). Usually within a couple of jobs, I am having our brokers tell me how much they love working with us compared to other companies they have used in the past. Keep them happy, and they will figure out a way to keep the work in your hands.


----------



## Guest

Can you give me a link or hint on how to get the jobs directly from the banks? Im a new company just starting out, trying to get jobs directly from the banks, but I have 3 years worked as a sub-con.


----------



## mtmtnman

Freemont says these are the secret...............


----------



## BPWY

I thought YOU were the one that told me how well they work.




First hand experience??????? ROFLMAO


----------



## Guest

Can I get some serious feedback today? lol. I appreciate a joke, but im trying to get some serious answers here and get my buisness off the ground. Easy for you to make jokes, you probably got it all figured out and living easy, I got a wife and 4 kids, I came from the dirt, grew up on food stamps and welfare, started hard work at 12 years old and have been working my ass off at the worst jobs you've never even heard of ever since then, just to bring myself out of poverty, and now this is my next step, so maybe you can appreciate that as much as I appreciate a good joke.


----------



## mtmtnman

locsaint said:


> Can I get some serious feedback today? lol. I appreciate a joke, but im trying to get some serious answers here and get my buisness off the ground. Easy for you to make jokes, you probably got it all figured out and living easy, I got a wife and 4 kids, I came from the dirt, grew up on food stamps and welfare, started hard work at 12 years old and have been working my ass off at the worst jobs you've never even heard of ever since then, just to bring myself out of poverty, and now this is my next step, so maybe you can appreciate that as much as I appreciate a good joke.



Bud there really is no secret. I started with 1 office and treated the agents like i want to be treated by someone who works for me. This has blossomed into 7 offices and dozens of agents. Nothing more that i can really add. Works in some places, not in others. I will give you one pointer. I ALWAYS answer the phone no matter what. it never gets shut off. Those 10PM water leaks in a Realtors rental WILL pay you back................................


----------



## Guest

Thank you!! Your reply was really inspiring actually. Everyone talks on here like its really complicated and you know im sure like everything else in life, its hard, takes hard work, whoopidy-doo. But we've been really overthinking and stressing about it all, so its really nice to hear a response like yours, thanks mtmtnman.


----------



## Guest

locsaint, 
where are you located?


----------



## Guest

Washington state, Bellingham. 

Right now I service from Blaine (as far north as america goes) all the way to seattle. I do go into canada as well if the money is right, or if the jobs are in a large amount!!


----------



## Guest

I'll PM shortly


----------



## Guest

I have noticed that it is hard to get sub-cons in my area, and I guarentee im the best sub-contractor in my area. Yes I am currently wanting my start my own company up and get contracts in my area, but im also willing to accept jobs if any of you companies are reading this as well.


----------



## Prestigious Property

thanohano44 said:


> This is the first thing you will need to secure overhead garage doors. All the FNG's in our area use it.


Never know when you might need to oil the garage door....:thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Don't laugh. Too many companies are too darned cheap to pay $20 for a padlock. We've had to do stuff like this, too. We have to secure it somehow. If we don't, WE are the ones who are liable.
> 
> Linda


Are you serious????????? This was on a corelogic property. I should call my old boss, the senior VP of wfhm and let him know. I'm tired of Seeing half assed work.


----------



## Prestigious Property

$20 for a Padlock? They are like $3.50 at MFS.....

Unless you are saying to $20 for the install...


----------



## Guest

AffordablePS said:


> $20 for a Padlock? They are like $3.50 at MFS.....
> 
> Unless you are saying to $20 for the install...


$20 is about the going price. doesn`t matter if u pay 3.50 or 4.50 for them. You have to cove your travel time,ect.


----------



## Prestigious Property

Most all of the padlock/hasp installs I have done is with another service so the $20 is fair to me....I get $30 from 3 of the companies I do work with a $20 form the other....


----------



## Guest

locsaint said:


> Can you guys reccomend a company that will be good for my current situation, which is:
> 
> I am starting off just by myself and will only be able to cover a 100 mile radius. This will be my first time taking work orders as my own company instead of being a sub-con getting work, Im used to completing a good volume of wo's: 20 grass cuts a day or in winter months 10 Wints, Initial secures/other work orders a day. So a company that will send me a good volume of work, but not overwhelming on my own.
> 
> Foothills, thank you soo much for your replys and time. I appreciate you very much!


Again, goto NAMFS's website, or any Property Preservation conference website, old ones are fine and see who is sponsoring them.

http://namfs.org/Membership/Confere...011Conference/Sponsors/tabid/275/Default.aspx

This link lists every potential client that is a national player. Obviously, some are better than others. For example, I absolutely loath Cyprexx but many here think they are great? Why? Doesn't really matter but someone here is making it work and I didn't and thats ok. 

You will not get clients by simply filling out apps and waiting. You will get clients by real sales work. The best salesperson in the worlld isn't the smooth talker, it's the persistent thinker and do'er.

Who should you work with? Cross off who you dont think you want to work with. Pick about 20 names, in order of who is the biggest target. Apply. Start calling. Try to meet them. Flying to Dallas (where most are) is a cheap expense in lieu of a 40 yard trash out at $40 per yard. 

From the negative viewpoints here, most of the posters here would scream bloody murder at the thought of spending their money for something that wasn't a sure thing. My message to them, not you, welcome to the big boys club, where this is standard business.

Also, and I'm sure you can tell, a lot of people here are very negative. This industry was better in 2009 and 2010. Prior to that, most here werent in business or, like me, was a smaller part of their business. In 2011, business has gotten more competitive, more national and has disrupted the way we are used to things. 

I can say as a long time business owner, you secret to success, and there are many of them, is be ready to change, re-invent. I had to re-invent in 2010 twice. 

Some here claim that working for realtors is the best. They are good. But unfortunately, those are hard clients to get, very few of them and the trend is going away from realtors picking their contractors and the realtors are told who they are working with. Is this is a good development? Not if your a realtor based contractor. Is it good for the industry, probably not either. But that's what the reality is.

There are still a lot of great companies to work for and you can make a lot of money in this business if you do it right. Go to a national conference and you will meet people who are entrepreneurs first, and contractors second, who make a crapload of money in this industry. And they will be successful in any industry. That's what I want to be. Am I? I think so but time is really the best gauge.

Back to you, dont worry about being small to a national. They all ask what you can handle. If they believe in you, they will not overwhelm you. But once you tell them your ready for more, you just have to deliver on your promise. 

I was perfectly happy, or I should have been, being a small contractor in Colorado. I just knew I had to be bigger. So I asked for more and grew and it was painful, humiliating, and I had some big learning curves. Am I happier? Yes and no, but I make more money, have more security, have more stability, healthier lifestyle etc.

1) use that list
2) be ready to change
3) be positive, dont listen to all the negative stuff
4) be an entrepreneur, not a contractor
5) grow carefully
6) happiness is a positive cash-flow, never ever forgot your cash flow (ie its safer to order a case of locks every week and pay more postage than buying 5 cases with free postage and causing a bump in your cash flow, this is an example on a small scale of course)


----------



## Gypsos

foothillsco said:


> Again, goto NAMFS's website, or any Property Preservation conference website, old ones are fine and see who is sponsoring them.
> 
> http://namfs.org/Membership/Confere...011Conference/Sponsors/tabid/275/Default.aspx
> 
> This link lists every potential client that is a national player. Obviously, some are better than others. For example, I absolutely loath Cyprexx but many here think they are great? Why? Doesn't really matter but someone here is making it work and I didn't and thats ok.
> 
> You will not get clients by simply filling out apps and waiting. You will get clients by real sales work. The best salesperson in the worlld isn't the smooth talker, it's the persistent thinker and do'er.
> 
> Who should you work with? Cross off who you dont think you want to work with. Pick about 20 names, in order of who is the biggest target. Apply. Start calling. Try to meet them. Flying to Dallas (where most are) is a cheap expense in lieu of a 40 yard trash out at $40 per yard.
> 
> From the negative viewpoints here, most of the posters here would scream bloody murder at the thought of spending their money for something that wasn't a sure thing. My message to them, not you, welcome to the big boys club, where this is standard business.
> 
> Also, and I'm sure you can tell, a lot of people here are very negative. This industry was better in 2009 and 2010. Prior to that, most here werent in business or, like me, was a smaller part of their business. In 2011, business has gotten more competitive, more national and has disrupted the way we are used to things.
> 
> I can say as a long time business owner, you secret to success, and there are many of them, is be ready to change, re-invent. I had to re-invent in 2010 twice.
> 
> Some here claim that working for realtors is the best. They are good. But unfortunately, those are hard clients to get, very few of them and the trend is going away from realtors picking their contractors and the realtors are told who they are working with. Is this is a good development? Not if your a realtor based contractor. Is it good for the industry, probably not either. But that's what the reality is.
> 
> There are still a lot of great companies to work for and you can make a lot of money in this business if you do it right. Go to a national conference and you will meet people who are entrepreneurs first, and contractors second, who make a crapload of money in this industry. And they will be successful in any industry. That's what I want to be. Am I? I think so but time is really the best gauge.
> 
> Back to you, dont worry about being small to a national. They all ask what you can handle. If they believe in you, they will not overwhelm you. But once you tell them your ready for more, you just have to deliver on your promise.
> 
> I was perfectly happy, or I should have been, being a small contractor in Colorado. I just knew I had to be bigger. So I asked for more and grew and it was painful, humiliating, and I had some big learning curves. Am I happier? Yes and no, but I make more money, have more security, have more stability, healthier lifestyle etc.
> 
> 1) use that list
> 2) be ready to change
> 3) be positive, dont listen to all the negative stuff
> 4) be an entrepreneur, not a contractor
> 5) grow carefully
> 6) happiness is a positive cash-flow, never ever forgot your cash flow (ie its safer to order a case of locks every week and pay more postage than buying 5 cases with free postage and causing a bump in your cash flow, this is an example on a small scale of course)


Also… Ask questions, especially on forums such as this one. The old saying about the dumb question being the one not asked is true. 
The are a lot of people here who have been there and done that and found out the hard way what does and does not work. Many of them will give you free advice and guidance. Listen to it. Knowledge is power. By listening to them what you are doing is gaining free experience. It will help you to make more informed decisions and fewer traumatic mistakes. 

When I decided I wanted to start my first business the only thing I knew was that I knew nothing about how to start my own business. So I asked questions and educated myself. It took me 2 1/2 years to learn what I wanted to know and I did very well. 

When I wanted to learn to estimate I worked for free with the estimating department after hours at the company that employed me. 

When I wanted to learn accounting I interviewed accountants and asked them for advice for how to handle my business. I talked to about 5 before I found one I liked and have been with him for over 15 years now. 

Listen to the negative as well as the positive. Glean what you can from both types of information, but do not let them make your decisions for you. I also find that a good dose of prayer helps too.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> Are you serious????????? This was on a corelogic property. I should call my old boss, the senior VP of wfhm and let him know. I'm tired of Seeing half assed work.


Unfortunately, yes, although we haven't had to do this in a couple years. Out of curiosity, how would you secure it if a padlock isn't authorized? 

CL used to be FAFS and they always approved padlocks. So, if this was done on a CL property and the allowances are still the same, approval is automatic and they should have installed a padlock.

If someone really wants in, though, they'll just pry the garage door open and rip it off its tracks.

Linda


----------



## Gypsos

a1propertyclean said:


> Unfortunately, yes, although we haven't had to do this in a couple years. Out of curiosity, how would you secure it if a padlock isn't authorized?
> 
> CL used to be FAFS and they always approved padlocks. So, if this was done on a CL property and the allowances are still the same, approval is automatic and they should have installed a padlock.
> 
> If someone really wants in, though, they'll just pry the garage door open and rip it off its tracks.
> 
> Linda


Locks are for honest people.


----------



## mtmtnman

foothillsco said:


> Again, goto NAMFS's website, or any Property Preservation conference website, old ones are fine and see who is sponsoring them.
> 
> http://namfs.org/Membership/Confere...011Conference/Sponsors/tabid/275/Default.aspx
> 
> This link lists every potential client that is a national player. Obviously, some are better than others. For example, I absolutely loath Cyprexx but many here think they are great? Why? Doesn't really matter but someone here is making it work and I didn't and thats ok.
> 
> You will not get clients by simply filling out apps and waiting. You will get clients by real sales work. The best salesperson in the worlld isn't the smooth talker, it's the persistent thinker and do'er.
> 
> Who should you work with? Cross off who you dont think you want to work with. Pick about 20 names, in order of who is the biggest target. Apply. Start calling. Try to meet them. Flying to Dallas (where most are) is a cheap expense in lieu of a 40 yard trash out at $40 per yard.
> 
> From the negative viewpoints here, most of the posters here would scream bloody murder at the thought of spending their money for something that wasn't a sure thing. My message to them, not you, welcome to the big boys club, where this is standard business.
> 
> Also, and I'm sure you can tell, a lot of people here are very negative. This industry was better in 2009 and 2010. Prior to that, most here werent in business or, like me, was a smaller part of their business. In 2011, business has gotten more competitive, more national and has disrupted the way we are used to things.
> 
> I can say as a long time business owner, you secret to success, and there are many of them, is be ready to change, re-invent. I had to re-invent in 2010 twice.
> 
> Some here claim that working for realtors is the best. They are good. But unfortunately, those are hard clients to get, very few of them and the trend is going away from realtors picking their contractors and the realtors are told who they are working with. Is this is a good development? Not if your a realtor based contractor. Is it good for the industry, probably not either. But that's what the reality is.
> 
> There are still a lot of great companies to work for and you can make a lot of money in this business if you do it right. Go to a national conference and you will meet people who are entrepreneurs first, and contractors second, who make a crapload of money in this industry. And they will be successful in any industry. That's what I want to be. Am I? I think so but time is really the best gauge.
> 
> Back to you, dont worry about being small to a national. They all ask what you can handle. If they believe in you, they will not overwhelm you. But once you tell them your ready for more, you just have to deliver on your promise.
> 
> I was perfectly happy, or I should have been, being a small contractor in Colorado. I just knew I had to be bigger. So I asked for more and grew and it was painful, humiliating, and I had some big learning curves. Am I happier? Yes and no, but I make more money, have more security, have more stability, healthier lifestyle etc.
> 
> 1) use that list
> 2) be ready to change
> 3) be positive, dont listen to all the negative stuff
> 4) be an entrepreneur, not a contractor
> 5) grow carefully
> 6) happiness is a positive cash-flow, never ever forgot your cash flow (ie its safer to order a case of locks every week and pay more postage than buying 5 cases with free postage and causing a bump in your cash flow, this is an example on a small scale of course)


My question do you is do you just DO AS YOUR TOLD and not QUESTION?? I have been a business owner of some sort for the last 20 years. The things i see in this industry give me heartburn every time i write a check to UNCLE SUGAR knowing in a round about way i as a taxpayer am supporting the asinine behavior of these Nationals. In a way, the waste is just like working for a Union again which i left behind many years ago. _ Faking grass cuts on dead lawns because "YOU HAVE TO CUT THE LAWN NO MATTER WHAT", "IF FOR SALE, DO NOT CONTACT REALTOR", "BLEACH AND KILZ DISCOLORATION" and the list goes on and on and on. _

I was not raised to be a wasteful person and was taught to treat people with respect, neither of which ANY National cares about. There is not a national on the face of this earth that is respected by any realtors here as the nationals use the one size fits all cookie cutter mentality on EVERY property instead of LISTENING to the field crews and realtors and WORKING WITH THEM!!! Nationals (AND HACK CONTRACTORS) have caused more sales to fall through than i can count due to Locks being changed without notification MONTHS before foreclosure sale, Water lines cut in winterizes costing $$$ to hook back up for appraisals, Tarping roofs that weren't really leaking making the buyer think there where major problems ect. All the realtors ask is for communication WHICH THEY DO NOT GET!!!!!! Core Logic is one of the worst. I remember their work orders SPECIFICALLY saying do your work and don't contact the realtor. I contact them anyways as i have to live in this valley and don't need a bad reputation. They REALLY appreciate the heads up. Maybe this is why i get work with so many realtors?

In short it is a 2 way street. If a national wants my respect they need to respect me. When they want me to drive 150 miles round trip for 1 lock change because it is in "YOUR COUNTY" (which is 5,000 sq miles) they need to cover my expenses. I run a business NOT A CHARITY!!! Foothills, Would you drive from Denver to Granby for a lock change with no other work in between? I get these work orders ALL THE TIME and when i ask for a trip charge to cover fuel, *I AM THE A$$HOLE!!!* They will send me a rush out of area and when i ask for a $100 trip charge *"We'll get back to you*" 2 weeks later they agree to my trip charge. What happened to the *RUSH??* I'll tell you. They went to the P&P Contractor Supermarket, (Craigslist) and when they could find anyone else they caved and paid what i wanted. Things like this is why i have no respect for Nationals.

There are only 2 very small Nationals/regionals that i really have any respect for as they treat me well and give me no bull*****. One is a member here and one is out of Southern California and does work for BAC....................


----------



## Guest

AffordablePS said:


> $20 for a Padlock? They are like $3.50 at MFS.....


And if you can't afford that, you can aquire them the same way some have started to around here. I install padlocks at a property as per the WO, contractor/hack "X" removes said padlocks whenever he sees them hanging. I bid to replace stolen locks, and start the cycle over again! 
Coincidently, a company out of Texas started hiring multiple hacks to take care of BeeOA houses shortly before this phenomena started.


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Don't laugh. Too many companies are too darned cheap to pay $20 for a padlock. We've had to do stuff like this, too. We have to secure it somehow. If we don't, WE are the ones who are liable.
> 
> Linda



Amen Linda. I stopped putting padlocks on the garage doors as they where not being approved in the invoicing. I make sure the track lock is latched on the opener and if the opener is gone i wire the door shut with Baling wire. (i'm and ex farmer)


----------



## mtmtnman

mt4closure said:


> And if you can't afford that, you can aquire them the same way some have started to around here. I install padlocks at a property as per the WO, contractor/hack "X" removes said padlocks whenever he sees them hanging. I bid to replace stolen locks, and start the cycle over again!
> Coincidently, a company out of Texas started hiring multiple hacks to take care of BeeOA houses shortly before this phenomena started.




I thought i was the only one seeing this! Noticed a bunch of Brass outlet covers missing out of a high end log home a while back too that where there the 1st time i was there but NOT when i went back.......


----------



## Gypsos

Here is a new one. To me anyway. 

Someone is taking the lockboxes off of the outside of the house and leaving them on the counter in the kitchen. The realtor is blaming the crews that work for the my customer and she is all PMS crazy about it. 

My contact has been checking the logs and has found a trend where one of the competing nationals has been hired to do inspections on the property and they always visit the property between my visit and the realtors visit.


----------



## mtmtnman

gypsos said:


> here is a new one. To me anyway.
> 
> Someone is taking the lockboxes off of the outside of the house and leaving them on the counter in the kitchen. The realtor is blaming the crews that work for the my customer and she is all pms crazy about it.
> 
> My contact has been checking the logs and has found a trend where one of the competing nationals has been hired to do inspections on the property and they always visit the property between my visit and the realtors visit.




wtf???????


----------



## APlusPPGroup

About 4-1/2 years ago, someone was stealing lockboxes off of properties we secured down in the Perris, Temecula, Murrieta, California area.

We would secure a property, then a few days later get a notification or call from SG that the agent reported a no access situation. We'd go to the property, find out the lockbox was gone, call for approval, and they would tell us to replace it for free as it must have been our fault it was missing.

I didn't charge for the first one but, when it started happening over and over again, I knew it was another vendor stealing boxes because he was too cheap to buy them and I refused.

So, yes, there are people out there who will take what they can to reduce their costs and supply themselves with enough inventory to keep working.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Gypsos said:


> Here is a new one. To me anyway.
> 
> Someone is taking the lockboxes off of the outside of the house and leaving them on the counter in the kitchen. The realtor is blaming the crews that work for the my customer and she is all PMS crazy about it.
> 
> My contact has been checking the logs and has found a trend where one of the competing nationals has been hired to do inspections on the property and they always visit the property between my visit and the realtors visit.


The competing vendor is probably hoping your client will issue a re-securing order. Then they can just go in, grab the one off the cabinet, install it, and charge whatever the rate is for the lockbox.

Sometimes a missing lockbox means someone has broken into it and has keys to the house. So, if you don't know it's inside on the counter, the client might send an order to change all locks and install lockbox.

It's a scam to get work without having to spend a dime, no doubt.

Linda


----------



## Guest

now thats cheap!!!!about every 5 weeks i order locks a case padlock and 20 of each knoblock i use they arent that expensive!!


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Unfortunately, yes, although we haven't had to do this in a couple years. Out of curiosity, how would you secure it if a padlock isn't authorized?
> 
> CL used to be FAFS and they always approved padlocks. So, if this was done on a CL property and the allowances are still the same, approval is automatic and they should have installed a padlock.
> 
> If someone really wants in, though, they'll just pry the garage door open and rip it off its tracks.
> 
> Linda


If a padlock is not authorized, we do not install one. We follow the WO to the T and document as such. It's not uncommon for us to receive another work order to install the padlock a few days later. 

I know the usual process when doing these work orders which i won't explain on here. I know for a fact that they should have used a padlock because of the other securing measures that we completed. 

We all know how much a padlock costs if you go to MFS, bargain locks etc. not much. The average home around here, we install 6-8 padlocks on. $4 a padlock from MFS, get paid $40 per padlock to install before discount. Easy money. We do work for 2 regionals at $25 a padlock and still can be profitable. 

I'm used to padlocks and lock boxes being stolen too. But ever since Fannie Mae went to the random code, less stolen lock boxes. The normal pp coded
Lock boxes still get stolen a lot here.


----------



## thanohano44

foothillsco said:


> Again, goto NAMFS's website, or any Property Preservation conference website, old ones are fine and see who is sponsoring them.
> 
> http://namfs.org/Membership/Conferences/AnnualConferences/2011Conference/Sponsors/tabid/275/Default.aspx
> 
> This link lists every potential client that is a national player. Obviously, some are better than others. For example, I absolutely loath Cyprexx but many here think they are great? Why? Doesn't really matter but someone here is making it work and I didn't and thats ok.
> 
> You will not get clients by simply filling out apps and waiting. You will get clients by real sales work. The best salesperson in the worlld isn't the smooth talker, it's the persistent thinker and do'er.
> 
> Who should you work with? Cross off who you dont think you want to work with. Pick about 20 names, in order of who is the biggest target. Apply. Start calling. Try to meet them. Flying to Dallas (where most are) is a cheap expense in lieu of a 40 yard trash out at $40 per yard.
> 
> From the negative viewpoints here, most of the posters here would scream bloody murder at the thought of spending their money for something that wasn't a sure thing. My message to them, not you, welcome to the big boys club, where this is standard business.
> 
> Also, and I'm sure you can tell, a lot of people here are very negative. This industry was better in 2009 and 2010. Prior to that, most here werent in business or, like me, was a smaller part of their business. In 2011, business has gotten more competitive, more national and has disrupted the way we are used to things.
> 
> I can say as a long time business owner, you secret to success, and there are many of them, is be ready to change, re-invent. I had to re-invent in 2010 twice.
> 
> Some here claim that working for realtors is the best. They are good. But unfortunately, those are hard clients to get, very few of them and the trend is going away from realtors picking their contractors and the realtors are told who they are working with. Is this is a good development? Not if your a realtor based contractor. Is it good for the industry, probably not either. But that's what the reality is.
> 
> There are still a lot of great companies to work for and you can make a lot of money in this business if you do it right. Go to a national conference and you will meet people who are entrepreneurs first, and contractors second, who make a crapload of money in this industry. And they will be successful in any industry. That's what I want to be. Am I? I think so but time is really the best gauge.
> 
> Back to you, dont worry about being small to a national. They all ask what you can handle. If they believe in you, they will not overwhelm you. But once you tell them your ready for more, you just have to deliver on your promise.
> 
> I was perfectly happy, or I should have been, being a small contractor in Colorado. I just knew I had to be bigger. So I asked for more and grew and it was painful, humiliating, and I had some big learning curves. Am I happier? Yes and no, but I make more money, have more security, have more stability, healthier lifestyle etc.
> 
> 1) use that list
> 2) be ready to change
> 3) be positive, dont listen to all the negative stuff
> 4) be an entrepreneur, not a contractor
> 5) grow carefully
> 6) happiness is a positive cash-flow, never ever forgot your cash flow (ie its safer to order a case of locks every week and pay more postage than buying 5 cases with free postage and causing a bump in your cash flow, this is an example on a small scale of course)


This is sound advice!


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> About 4-1/2 years ago, someone was stealing lockboxes off of properties we secured down in the Perris, Temecula, Murrieta, California area.
> 
> We would secure a property, then a few days later get a notification or call from SG that the agent reported a no access situation. We'd go to the property, find out the lockbox was gone, call for approval, and they would tell us to replace it for free as it must have been our fault it was missing.
> 
> I didn't charge for the first one but, when it started happening over and over again, I knew it was another vendor stealing boxes because he was too cheap to buy them and I refused.
> 
> So, yes, there are people out there who will take what they can to reduce their costs and supply themselves with enough inventory to keep working.
> 
> Linda


Next time leave a note at one of these properties explaining to the vendor the level of their stupidity. If they are resorting to this to make a buck, then they obviously are either too dumb to run a business or too dumb to realize welfare will pay them the same amount for absolutely zero amount of work.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> If a padlock is not authorized, we do not install one. We follow the WO to the T and document as such. It's not uncommon for us to receive another work order to install the padlock a few days later.
> 
> I know the usual process when doing these work orders which i won't explain on here. I know for a fact that they should have used a padlock because of the other securing measures that we completed.
> 
> We all know how much a padlock costs if you go to MFS, bargain locks etc. not much. The average home around here, we install 6-8 padlocks on. $4 a padlock from MFS, get paid $40 per padlock to install before discount. Easy money. We do work for 2 regionals at $25 a padlock and still can be profitable.
> 
> I'm used to padlocks and lock boxes being stolen too. But ever since Fannie Mae went to the random code, less stolen lock boxes. The normal pp coded
> Lock boxes still get stolen a lot here.



6-8 padlocks????? WTF are you locking??? Most i have ever used is 6 on a FARM with a bunch of buildings!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Paradox said:


> Next time leave a note at one of these properties explaining to the vendor the level of their stupidity. If they are resorting to this to make a buck, then they obviously are either too dumb to run a business or too dumb to realize welfare will pay them the same amount for absolutely zero amount of work.


lol. That would just be a waste of paper and ink. They're not stupid. They know exactly what they're doing and they are smart enough to have put together a list of lockbox codes. I doubt it was only SG properties this was happening to.

Linda


----------



## Gypsos

The odd thing is they never, so far, have stolen the box or key. They simply move them to the inside of the house. 

As we understand it the other P&P vendor is a bit upset because all they are contracted to do is inspections. We believe they are playing these games to try and make us look bad. 

We are tracking the other vendor visitation dates and I am going to shuffle mine up a bit and do random checks when I am in the area. If they keep it up long enough I will catch them in the act and send a few pictures in to set things straight. 

A lot of my properties are just a few streets apart so it is no effort for me to drive by to see if the lockbox is still there when I am in the area.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> If a padlock is not authorized, we do not install one. We follow the WO to the T and document as such. It's not uncommon for us to receive another work order to install the padlock a few days later.
> 
> I know the usual process when doing these work orders which i won't explain on here. I know for a fact that they should have used a padlock because of the other securing measures that we completed.
> 
> We all know how much a padlock costs if you go to MFS, bargain locks etc. not much. The average home around here, we install 6-8 padlocks on. $4 a padlock from MFS, get paid $40 per padlock to install before discount. Easy money. We do work for 2 regionals at $25 a padlock and still can be profitable.
> 
> I'm used to padlocks and lock boxes being stolen too. But ever since Fannie Mae went to the random code, less stolen lock boxes. The normal pp coded
> Lock boxes still get stolen a lot here.









On that subject I've often wondered why HUD and the banks don't require a combo door lock similar to what Altisource does with their dead bolts.











Yeah it is a little spendy @ $70 each, but I am sure that if HUD and the banks went to the suppliers they'd be able to get a much better price just like the $4 and $5 knoblocks.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> My question do you is do you just DO AS YOUR TOLD and not QUESTION??


Remember in the Godfather, when the Jewish guy from Miami complained about his friend in Vegas being clipped? He said, "this is the business I am in." You are beating your head against a wall for no reason. Doesn't matter why.



mtmtnman said:


> When they want me to drive 150 miles round trip for 1 lock change because it is in "YOUR COUNTY" (which is 5,000 sq miles) they need to cover my expenses. I run a business NOT A CHARITY!!! Foothills, Would you drive from Denver to Granby for a lock change with no other work in between?


I do and I don't like it. But I also weigh into account questions like, am I getting 30k per month in volume from this vendor? Which equates to a level of profit I'm happy with? Corelogic and MCS? Yes, I go. NFR, which sends me 1 job per month, and they are always in Granby? Hell no.



mtmtnman said:


> Things like this is why i have no respect for Nationals.


I hear and know your pain as I think most of us do. They are hard to respect. I almost got myself fired from MCS recently for not biting my tongue I was so upset. They wanted something crazy bad and I refused to do it. At the same time, see answer #1.

Btw, who are you?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> On that subject I've often wondered why HUD and the banks don't require a combo door lock similar to what Altisource does with their dead bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is a little spendy @ $70 each, but I am sure that if HUD and the banks went to the suppliers they'd be able to get a much better price just like the $4 and $5 knoblocks.


Just when I start to like one of your posts, you write this and I want to smother you with a pillow...

I really really dont want to carry the inventory of these that is comparable to what we do for knobs and deadbolts. Even if the price went down to $50, and your putting in 50 per week, that's some additional cash flow problems I dont want.


----------



## BPWY

Lol


Foothills I was just offering a solution to the removal of lockboxes etc. 
And the cash flow will even out once the cycle turns over, just like every thing else in this biz.


If you have good paying work in Cheyenne you need covered let me know.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

foothillsco said:


> Just when I start to like one of your posts, you write this and I want to smother you with a pillow...


That wasn't my first thought when I saw the post.............. but it'll work. :laughing:

Seriously, Paul. How COULD you? Did you post that just to get a rise out of those of us who HATE these things?

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> That wasn't my first thought when I saw the post.............. but it'll work. :laughing:
> 
> Seriously, Paul. How COULD you? Did you post that just to get a rise out of those of us who HATE these things?
> 
> Linda









> Foothills I was just offering a solution to the removal of lockboxes etc.







I've not had experience with them.
They cant be any worse than the Altisource electronic deadbolts.


----------



## mtmtnman

foothillsco said:


> I do and I don't like it. But I also weigh into account questions like, am I getting 30k per month in volume from this vendor? Which equates to a level of profit I'm happy with? Corelogic and MCS? Yes, I go. NFR, which sends me 1 job per month, and they are always in Granby? Hell no.



The margins are slim. If i have to break even once in a while, so be it but i REFUSE to loose $$$$ on ANY job as a favor for a stinkin National. I will ALWAYS respect the listing agent over the National as the national don't live in my back yard. If the national don't like it they can send someone else in and it doesn't fall on my shoulders with the agent although i will here them bitch about the "OTHER" guy the national sent in. It might be different in the big city but in our county which is 5,000 Sq Miles and only 90,000 people word travels fast..................


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I've not had experience with them.
> They cant be any worse than the Altisource electronic deadbolts.


I understand why people think they might work. Problem is, batteries can die too easily, making them more costly to maintain. And, you can kill the keypads just as easily as you can jam up a lock.

These are so expensive to replace and Altisource only orders [1] per property and doesn't change all the locks on the other doors. To me, they're a waste of money.

Don't forget, too, that some vendors don't even code them right. I can't even count all the "no access" complaints I've seen with these types of locks. 

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I understand why people think they might work. Problem is, batteries can die too easily, making them more costly to maintain. And, you can kill the keypads just as easily as you can jam up a lock.
> 
> These are so expensive to replace and Altisource only orders [1] per property and doesn't change all the locks on the other doors. To me, they're a waste of money.
> 
> Don't forget, too, that some vendors don't even code them right. I can't even count all the "no access" complaints I've seen with these types of locks.
> 
> Linda


I normally rekey the keyway or another door to a code the agent has in his pocket.


----------



## Guest

Tell me if this is true you Altiworse Guru's.

A Locksmith said they can get through these digital deadgbolts in 1 second???? HOW I Asked????

A strong magnet is what he said....Anyone know about this?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> Tell me if this is true you Altiworse Guru's.
> 
> A Locksmith said they can get through these digital deadgbolts in 1 second???? HOW I Asked????
> 
> A strong magnet is what he said....Anyone know about this?


Haven't heard of that one before. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

A locksmith here told me they are the lowest quality of the low for security purposes.
He didn't give details, I believed him because after all..... what bank is going to put a lot of money into a door lock?


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I understand why people think they might work. Problem is, batteries can die too easily, making them more costly to maintain. And, you can kill the keypads just as easily as you can jam up a lock.
> 
> These are so expensive to replace and Altisource only orders [1] per property and doesn't change all the locks on the other doors. To me, they're a waste of money.
> 
> Don't forget, too, that some vendors don't even code them right. I can't even count all the "no access" complaints I've seen with these types of locks.
> 
> Linda







I've seen ones with a manual combo like a lock box.

Would you like those better?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I've seen ones with a manual combo like a lock box.
> 
> Would you like those better?


We've actually installed a few of those and, surprisingly enough, they work pretty good. Anything non-electronic is better, IMO.

Linda


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> The margins are slim. If i have to break even once in a while, so be it but i REFUSE to loose $$$$ on ANY job as a favor for a stinkin National. I will ALWAYS respect the listing agent over the National as the national don't live in my back yard. If the national don't like it they can send someone else in and it doesn't fall on my shoulders with the agent although i will here them bitch about the "OTHER" guy the national sent in. It might be different in the big city but in our county which is 5,000 Sq Miles and only 90,000 people word travels fast..................


Ok, give it up. What is the name of your company and what state are you in? You know Granby so it's probably Colorado.

Not that I care. We always have competitors.


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Tell me if this is true you Altiworse Guru's.
> 
> A Locksmith said they can get through these digital deadgbolts in 1 second???? HOW I Asked????
> 
> A strong magnet is what he said....Anyone know about this?


A magnet can turn the tumbler


----------



## mtmtnman

foothillsco said:


> Ok, give it up. What is the name of your company and what state are you in? You know Granby so it's probably Colorado.
> 
> Not that I care. We always have competitors.


Did i have you worried?? LOL!!! I am 60 miles from Canada in Big Sky Country. Looked a a small resort to manage in Granby many moons ago.............


----------



## CSREO

The problem with the electric locks is that the contractors who are stealing the lockbox's, will then start learning the combos on the locks, and steal those as well. However, the replacement cost will be much higher. I personally like the NUSET lockbox the best. I found that it seemed to be agents that were taking our lockboxes. My only reasoning was that they had a buyer that wanted to slim down the competition on offers from other prospective buyers.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Did i have you worried?? LOL!!! I am 60 miles from Canada in Big Sky Country. Looked a a small resort to manage in Granby many moons ago.............


No no, not worried. There is one contractor here that just absolutely hates me and I was hoping it wasn't you.

I hired some of his subs and a processor away a few years ago and he couldnt get over it.


----------



## BPWY

Clean Sweep REO said:


> The problem with the electric locks is that the contractors who are stealing the lockbox's, will then start learning the combos on the locks, and steal those as well. However, the replacement cost will be much higher. I personally like the NUSET lockbox the best. I found that it seemed to be agents that were taking our lockboxes. My only reasoning was that they had a buyer that wanted to slim down the competition on offers from other prospective buyers.







I do QC inspections for NVMS.

I've noticed that when a property goes under contract per the little sign board on the agents listing sign...... that keys have a very bad habit of disappearing out of the manual coded LB.

Another thing about the QC inspections on the local contractor..... they have really stepped up their game on janitorials and I hardly find any thing wrong any more.
:laughing: :laughing: 


Not that I had any thing to do with that. :no: :no: :no: :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I do QC inspections for NVMS.
> 
> I've noticed that when a property goes under contract per the little sign board on the agents listing sign...... that keys have a very bad habit of disappearing out of the manual coded LB.
> 
> Another thing about the QC inspections on the local contractor..... they have really stepped up their game on janitorials and I hardly find any thing wrong any more.
> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> 
> Not that I had any thing to do with that. :no: :no: :no: :laughing:



Your really helping the national get their pennies worth eh???


----------



## BPWY

Nope, giving the realtor a good clean house to sell. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

foothillsco said:


> No no, not worried. There is one contractor here that just absolutely hates me and I was hoping it wasn't you.
> 
> I hired some of his subs and a processor away a few years ago and he couldnt get over it.


Do you cover Rangely?


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Do you cover Rangely?








Pretty sure that is the end of BFE!


----------



## JFMURFY

foothillsco said:


> I cant speak about LPS firsthand. They have an iffy reputation, some very good, some very bad. Similiar to Safeguard.
> 
> All clients require and excellent vendor manager relationship. If you poison this, you might as well quit. You want to meet this person and establish a rapport.
> 
> Join NAMFS. If they are a member, they are a prospective customer. Goto their conference. This is a must. Put a note to yourself to join, and goto the conference. They dont offer much else but that single weekend to network.


Why would you join NAMFS... if your a contractor... its a group run by the Field Service Nationals and Banks... sorta like fox in the henhouse.


----------



## Guest

locsaint said:


> Im trying to look for some sort of resource that shows you all the terms used in property preservation, and there meanings. Do you know of any links or places where you can find a list of the terms and there meanings and then maybe a list of the different types of loans and meanings and specific banks pros and cons? Anything like that out there?


Hey locsaint. I was responding to the question you asked about where you could find a good resource that would help you learn about property preservation terminology. Here's a link to a pretty decent page with the property preservation vocabulary you're looking for. Regardless of what anybody says to you to the contrary, you are doing the right thing by educating yourself BEFORE entering this or any other business. Keep searching for answers and try not to get too caught up in the negativity and you will figure it out. 

And BigDaddyPin, I'm not really sure what you were trying to say about my website when Rich posted the 2 links on 1-12-2012. Perhaps your comment was aimed at the first website link which was NOT my site. But since my site was listed in the same post, it appeared that your comment was referring to me. So I'd appreciate if you would at least give me a fair shake and check out my website before posting your opinion. At least that way, others on this forum will be getting an honest review from someone that actually read what he is commenting on. And if you still think it sucks after checking it out, then by all means say so. You won't hurt my feelings... I actually appreciate the feedback, good or bad, when it comes from a reliable source. 

P.S. And just for the record B.D,P., I have never referred to myself as a "blog expert"...those were your words. A more accurate description would be that I am a "blog student", still trying to learn a little bit more every day. And I'm also someone who has been working his ass off in the self-employment world since 1997 and fortunately, I found a little success in property preservation about 5 years ago and I have managed to create a business that works for me and not the other way around. So now that I have some free time, I try to spend it doing positive things and helping people.


----------



## HollandPPC

MakeItEz2GetPd said:


> Hey locsaint. I was responding to the question you asked about where you could find a good resource that would help you learn about property preservation terminology. Here's a link to a pretty decent page with the property preservation vocabulary you're looking for. Regardless of what anybody says to you to the contrary, you are doing the right thing by educating yourself BEFORE entering this or any other business. Keep searching for answers and try not to get too caught up in the negativity and you will figure it out.
> 
> And BigDaddyPin, I'm not really sure what you were trying to say about my website when Rich posted the 2 links on 1-12-2012. Perhaps your comment was aimed at the first website link which was NOT my site. But since my site was listed in the same post, it appeared that your comment was referring to me. So I'd appreciate if you would at least give me a fair shake and check out my website before posting your opinion. At least that way, others on this forum will be getting an honest review from someone that actually read what he is commenting on. And if you still think it sucks after checking it out, then by all means say so. You won't hurt my feelings... I actually appreciate the feedback, good or bad, when it comes from a reliable source.
> 
> P.S. And just for the record B.D,P., I have never referred to myself as a "blog expert"...those were your words. A more accurate description would be that I am a "blog student", still trying to learn a little bit more every day. And I'm also someone who has been working his ass off in the self-employment world since 1997 and fortunately, I found a little success in property preservation about 5 years ago and I have managed to create a business that works for me and not the other way around. So now that I have some free time, I try to spend it doing positive things and helping people.


Don't be so modest EZ you know your a superstar.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Do you cover Rangely?


I had to google where that was.

Hell no. I do cover Craig and Steamboat tho.


----------



## Guest

JFMURFY said:


> Why would you join NAMFS... if your a contractor... its a group run by the Field Service Nationals and Banks... sorta like fox in the henhouse.


The thread is tips on growing your business. It's not specific as to realtors or nationals.

Like it or not, nationals have more volume and some of us have figured out how to make a good living off them. Some aren't as good as others.

NAMFS has national vendors as clients as well as suppliers. The bulk of their membership is contractors.

If your after nationals, its the only place to go.

You started another thread about a trade organization. Lets say you started one, and got a membership of contractors, would you turn down membership to a bank or national? What would your organization do that NAMFS doesnt?

A yearly bbq where you can all bitch about the nationals one at a time, while passing the mike around? A chance to claim everyone else is a hack except you, and present company? I'd go and complain about subs falling off the wagon...

I'm not a huge fan of NAMFS for anything other than networking but I fail to see what your hypothetical organization would provide that is better.


----------



## Guest

A little off topic from snow, but it seems every house we go to wether it be initial secure to sales cleans, we always seem to find brooms and wire hangers left behind. Is it just around the North Texas area or is that everywhere?!? I guess people seem to think they won't need them at their new places. Lol


----------



## Guest

Geez... Wrong thread. Sorry guys.


----------



## Mike the Broom

locsaint said:


> 1.When you first take on a company to receive work orders from (Not subcontracting, but rather straight from the major companies) How big of a service area do they expect you to service? 100 miles more or less? The entire state you live in?
> 
> 2.My understanding is that checks are 3 months out, is this correct?
> 
> 3.Would it be smart to start off, just receiving work orders from 1 company? Would it be alot of work orders or a little?
> 
> If just a little amount of work, would it then be smart to take on more then 1 company to start out?
> 
> 4. Im trying to start with just myself, no subcontractors. Is it a must to start off with sub-cons, or is it realistic to start off with 1 companies amount of work orders and only me taking care of them?
> 
> I appreciate all of you guys on contractor talk. All your information is extremely helpful to me and I appreciate your answers to these questions.


Well in my opinion,try advertizing and getting some local business,cash flow is the most important thing when you first start out ,i use the nationals to fill in I just started about sixs weeks ago doing PP and the low prices,charge backs,and financing these large companys for 90 days is a plan for disaster,but remember you can pick and chose what work you do just my 2 cents


----------



## Cleanupman

NAMFS is an "Exclusive Club" of whose who's.
Their Baord of directors er comprised of Safeguard, MCS, 5B, LPS, administrsators.
They do absolutely nothing for the boots on the ground people.
They actiually admit to making policy that is dictted to the boots on the ground people.....
RIGHT ON THEIR HOME PAGE.................
IMHO they are responsible...since by their own admission they help make policy...to downward spiralling of fees...
most can not afford to be a member of their exclusive club...

just sayin'


----------

